# unix system administrator like to move to canada



## robertncl (May 25, 2009)

Hi All,

I am looking to get more information on the demand for unix system administrator in Canada. I am have 5 year of experience working on large scale enterprise unix and linux server administration including AIX, Solaris, HPUX, Redhat. looking to see if i can move to Canada and how much in demand is my skill set. from my research on job site seem like most job is available in Toronto, but i am also interest in waterloo if my application with RIM is successfull 

is it possible to get an offer and have the company to help me obtain the work visa before arriving in canada? 

also i have a uncle who is a canadian citizen can he sponsor me for the visa or PR application?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

robertncl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking to get more information on the demand for unix system administrator in Canada. I am have 5 year of experience working on large scale enterprise unix and linux server administration including AIX, Solaris, HPUX, Redhat. looking to see if i can move to Canada and how much in demand is my skill set. from my research on job site seem like most job is available in Toronto, but i am also interest in waterloo if my application with RIM is successfull
> 
> ...


Have you checked THE LIST to determine if your occupation is there. I looked and the only IT category I could see was 0213 Computer and Information Systems Managers, so if this is you then you could attain PR status very quickly. If not and you receive an offer from RIM then as long as they complete a LMO and you're approved, you could achieve a TWP for two years.
I'm not too sure you're uncle would be allowed to sponsor you. These are the rules from CIC:-

Who can be sponsored
You can sponsor:

parents 
grandparents 
brothers or sisters, nephews or nieces, granddaughters or grandsons who are orphaned, under 18 years of age and not married or in a common-law relationship 
another relative of any age or relationship if none of the above relatives could be sponsored, and you have no other relatives who are Canadian citizens, persons registered as Indians under the Indian Act or permanent residents and 
accompanying relatives of the above (for example, spouse, partner and dependent children).


----------



## robertncl (May 25, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Have you checked THE LIST to determine if your occupation is there. I looked and the only IT category I could see was 0213 Computer and Information Systems Managers, so if this is you then you could attain PR status very quickly. If not and you receive an offer from RIM then as long as they complete a LMO and you're approved, you could achieve a TWP for two years.
> I'm not too sure you're uncle would be allowed to sponsor you. These are the rules from CIC:-
> 
> Who can be sponsored
> ...


how long will the PR application take if my occupation is in the skilled list?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

robertncl said:


> how long will the PR application take if my occupation is in the skilled list?


It depends on the office to which you must send your application. Read the following CIC site for some idea. I imagine you would deal through the Kuala Lumpur office. 

Application Processing Times: Applications Processed Outside of Canada


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

robertncl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking to get more information on the demand for unix system administrator in Canada. I am have 5 year of experience working on large scale enterprise unix and linux server administration including AIX, Solaris, HPUX, Redhat. looking to see if i can move to Canada and how much in demand is my skill set. from my research on job site seem like most job is available in Toronto, but i am also interest in waterloo if my application with RIM is successfull
> 
> ...


If you want to check the Unix Admin market go to monster dot ca or workopolis dot com.

Best of luck! :wave:


----------



## richieyu (May 30, 2009)

Hi robertnlc,

Also try something like this meetup(dot)com - look at a city in Ontario - Toronto, North York, Richmond Hill, Waterloo, and look at the technology section. 

I'm sure some of these guys own companies and perhaps are looking for some Unix Admins 

<shameless plug>: if you ever need a place to stay, give me shout 
I also have contacts with Immigration lawyers if you need a name... 

cheers,
Richie Yu | Toronto Realtor
richieyuRealEstate(dot)com

also a Software Engineer


----------

